
Smart people don’t think others are stupid - CarolineW
https://sivers.org/ss
======
informatimago
Indeed, and this is a problem. Often, social interactions break because you
assume a general level of intelligence about equivalent to yours. At one
point, assuming people are stupid, and talking about the last football game is
the best way to navigate smoothly.

On the other hand, you cannot marvell at the multiple applications of bayes
statistics on one hand, and then reject racism and biases on the other. Some
consistency is needed.

------
yehosef
The basic flaw in the reasoning is the line:

>There are no smart people or stupid people, just people being smart or being
stupid.

There are in fact stupid people out there and sometimes they are in positions
of influence and sometimes they become president.

